# Flylady week of Aug 25: Living room/den/sunroom/family room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week we are in the Living Room/den/sunroom/family room

Today's mission:Vacuum under the couch and chair cushions.

When you get that finished, start on the detailed cleaning list. Good luck and post how you are doing/what you are doing and how you are doing it...

*Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List*
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks! I don't have a couch, but plan on moving all the furniture and doing a real thorough vacuuming -- something I haven't done in over a month. That will entail getting down on my hands and knees with needle nose pliers and pulling the embedded grass burrs out of the carpet. This time of year the critters really bring those things in.
Then over the next few days I plan on cleaning the ceiling fan, under the chair cushions, and inside windows. 
The decluttering calendar I follow concentrates on the laundry room this week, so I'll also be working in there.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Mid Tn Mama, where did you get the scrubby thing you fill with dawn and vinegar that you mentioned in the thread about keeping the shower clean?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Here's the kind I use:
http://www.bluecricketdesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/333-8215BTC.jpg

Just make sure you buy the extra scrubbers to use when you wear it out! There are several types:
http://www.bluecricketdesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/333-8215BTC.jpg


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks MTM. I found a bunch of them on Amazon


----------

